
Almost half don’t change security strategy following a cyber attack - Stillraging
https://www.cbronline.com/news/almost-half-dont-change-security-strategy-following-cyber-attack
======
coldtea
A better title: "Security considered (and probably being) not that important
for business for almost half of companies".

